# What's the Thingy called...?



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

What is the component of a wind generator system that keeps the batteries from discharging or overcharging called?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

regulator??

also referred as a whats-a-ma-call it
a do-ba-dack-ie
and the you know, that thing


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

charge controller

There may be fancier names but the name makes the point


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The wife: you know...the thing? it's kinda like the thingy?
Me: Ahh...........yeah!?!?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is a link to a good website for Solar info and products. 
Backwoods Solar - A Simple Explanation Backwoods Solar


----------

